# me and my pal



## spiffybeth (Feb 22, 2008)

i built him!


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you need to warm him up he looks cold


----------



## Photovision (Feb 22, 2008)

I would think that people with a scientific mind would make their snowmen anatomically correct. :er:


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 22, 2008)

What's all that white stuff?


----------



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)

you got a lot of snow in NJ.  I had all freezing rain


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 22, 2008)

What a great pic of the two of you!!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2008)

So, are you fond of vertically challenged men?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 22, 2008)

it was 89f today


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 22, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> it was 89f today



I know, I loved it!


----------



## KOrmechea (Feb 23, 2008)

He looks happy to see you.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 23, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> I think you need to warm him up he looks cold



cold!?!? i gave him a scarf and a hat!



Photovision said:


> I would think that people with a scientific mind would make their snowmen anatomically correct. :er:



the bf (who stood around the whole time while i made this) was making male and female anatomy....



lifeafter2am said:


> What's all that white stuff?



snow drew. its called snow. 
and its really awesome!!



TCimages said:


> you got a lot of snow in NJ.  I had all freezing rain



they progged us to turn to freezing rain...we didn't and im glad. 



Antarctican said:


> What a great pic of the two of you!!



thank you! 



kundalini said:


> So, are you fond of vertically challenged men?



im fond of my brother. he's slightly vertically challenged. he's done growing and is only 5'3......



Jeff Canes said:


> it was 89f today



im sorry to hear that. 7.5 inches of snow equals a snow day. that can't happen when the temperature is 89 :greenpbl:



KOrmechea said:


> He looks happy to see you.



he was happy...until it started raining and his nose fell off! LOL!


----------

